# Flags on the 48 - 2010



## SilentCal (Jun 14, 2010)

Seeing as it is Flag Day, it's time to announce the ninth annual "Flags on the 48" event for 2010. 

Important dates to remember concerning this: 

Monday July 12th: 6:00 pm -----> Signups will open 
Saturday September 11th: 12:00 to 2:00 pm -->The memorial 

Information on the event can be found here: www.Flagsonthe48.org 


Should anyone have any questions, feel free to send me a pm. 

Thanks for everyone's support in the past and I hope we can get a nice weather day for this year's event since it actually falls on September 11th.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome!  Nice seeing you in here again.  Don't be a stranger


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 15, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Awesome!  Nice seeing you in here again.  Don't be a stranger



I'll give ya that one.   I don't post nowhere near as often as I used to.   Heck I remember when I was in the top ten for posts.    That was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 16, 2010)

Wherever you need me


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 12, 2010)

Signup day 2010. 

In about 45 minutes, Flags on the 48 will be open for business for 2010. 

If you need to make corrections, you may pm me and or send e-mail to us by clicking on the "e-mail" button on the left of the screen. Please be very patient with corrections and have another peak in mind if you do not get the peak that you wish. 

Should you miss out on the peak you wish, there is nothing wrong with sharing with another group. You'll get the chance to hike with like-minded individuals and can make some future hiking buddies. 

Our goal is simple. Cover the 48 peaks with flags and get everyone down safely. As a bonus, I would like to see pictures from all 48 peaks this year. Don't forget your cameras. 

Thanks go to all the hikers that commit to this memorial. I wish I could shake all your hands but unless you are on my peak, that will be impossible. Hopefully for the 10th year anniversary, we can put some screen names with faces. 

Remember, next years event falls on a SUNDAY Septemeber 11th, not a Saturday. We only switch to Sunday when the 11th falls on that date. The following year, it will return to a Saturday.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 12, 2010)

36 peaks taken in two hours.   Not too bad and still some nice peaks out there to grab.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 13, 2010)

There was a very short glitch in the system to start signups at 6:00pm.   It lasted only a minute and signups started at 6:01.

I'm not having any trouble with the signup form.   Should anyone wish to signup and still have trouble,  Please forward me a pm with your name that you would like visable and your e-mail and I can sign you up manually from my end.   

As of now there are 9 orphaned peaks still out there:
Cabot
Middle Carter
Galehead
Hale
Isolation
North Kinsman
Tecumseh
Wildcat A 
Wildcat D

Thanks for everyone who has grabbed a peak.   This is all done on a volunteer basis and it's really nice to see so many people donate time and effort to this cause.  Really -THANK YOU!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2010)

Signed up for Mount Hale


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks John!

Three peaks left:

Cabot
Galehead
Wildcat A


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 2, 2010)

We have had two peaks that have had cancellations on them. 

Carter Dome and Wildcat D. 

I am unable to contact the "other hikers" listed under those peaks to see if they can ensure that the peaks are covered. 

If there is anyone out there that can help, Please PM me, reply here or send an email to : contact@flagsonthe48.org. 

We are keeping an eye on Tropical Storm Gaston as well

Thanks
Silentcal


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 15, 2010)

We are looking for comfirmation of Flags making it to the summits of:

Moosilauke
South Kinsman
South Hancock
East Osceola


I would like to take the time to thank everyone who participated this year.   You volunteers make this event truly special.

I'd also like to thank everyone who sent messages to my wife and I as we deal with the death of our daughter.   We have a long road ahead but I'm thankful to have a great bunch of friends to help pick us up.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh gosh. So sorry for your loss, SilentCal.


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 16, 2010)

100 % coverage is now CONFIRMED!   Awesome job!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Just some information for everyone out there. 

Flag Day June 14th 2011, Reminders of the event will be posted around the web. 

Monday July 11th 2011 at 6:00 pm. Signups will open for ALL peaks. 

If you would like to pre-register for the alternate access peaks of Cannon, Washington or Wildcat D, that window will be open from June 14th to July 11th and information on how to do that will be posted on June 14th. 


SUNDAY September 11th 2011 is the date for next year's event. The event will not be on a Saturday next year. When the 11th falls on a Sunday, it will be held on that day. It will go back to a Saturday in 2012. 


I personally would like to thank all the volunteers who over the last nine years have made this event a success. Hopefully we will be blessed with great weather for next years's event. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't even put to words how sorry I am for your loss SilentCal. I can't even imagine what you and your wife must be going through.


----------

